# bumper swap



## blackfeather (Jul 3, 2011)

hey all can anyone tell me if aftermarket bumpers for an 08 altima will fit an 08 sentra S ? new to whole "tuner" car world so pls forgive my ignorance built jeeps for 20 yrs car is father son project and there are no decent looking front bumpers for a sentra ...thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't think so, as the Altima is wider than the Sentra. I guess if you were willing to do a lot of fab work, you could make it work!


----------



## blackfeather (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks for the reply is there any other nissan cars close to the sentra ? maybe the 350 z? I would like a front end but the only one available really isnt what Im looking for


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Size-wise, the only thing that is close is the Versa and older Sentras, but the lines are differant and would definately require some fab work.


----------



## Robinwood (May 25, 2011)

I think you should take advice from the experts in this kind of issues...


----------

